# Meet and Greet South East Michigan



## bigcountrysg

hedaman said:


> Great I can bring my Glen Del Buck 3D target and some five spot , vegas face targets and some balloons.
> How about some baked beans or " Tater " salad as a dish for the pot luck.
> Are you going to Adams Archery's Trophy Shoot on the 28th and 29th , let me know so we can hook up and meet.


You can bring what ever dish you would like to pass along hedaman. My plan is to go through this thread A week before the party. I am going to give a run down on who is coming and what they are bringing. That way we don't have two of the same dishes. 

I have been thinking heavily about the 3d shoot if I go it would have to be on the 29th. I have to stop in at Adams and find out if I have to shoot both days or if I can shoot only on the 29th. I work the 28th until 4pm.


----------



## hedaman

Ok count me down for the baked beans and as far as I know you don't have to be there both days at the 3D shoot.
Keep me posted about the 29th and I'll try to meet you there that day.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy, bcs-

Very nice of you to host this bunch.....:yikes: 

Seriously, we had some _really_ fun times a few years back when wild bill and Jodi hosted a series of pig roasts. 

Not sure if I'll be able to attend, but I _know_ y'all will have a great time!


----------



## bigcountrysg

I am gonna stop by for a quick second there on my way home from work. If I can shoot just the 29th then I will be there if not then I will be down the road about 4 miles at my house.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Ok I would like to know how many of you are gonna bring kids along. This is a family oriented outing. I was thinking, even though I can not set up a range for firearms, I could set up a range for bb guns. That way the kids could shoot. Or if your kids have bows they can bring them and if there is enough they could have there own archery shoot before us adults destroy the targets with our shooting. I will aslo be getting some new straw bales in a couple weeks for back stops to go behind the 3d targets.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Ok I would like to know how many of you are gonna bring kids along. This is a family oriented outing. I was thinking, even though I can not set up a range for firearms, I could set up a range for bb guns. That way the kids could shoot. Or if your kids have bows they can bring them and if there is enough they could have there own archery shoot before us adults destroy the targets with our shooting. I will aslo be getting some new straw bales in a couple weeks for back stops to go behind the 3d targets.


----------



## bigcountrysg

hey yall just a reminder bump.


----------



## hedaman

It will be just me myself and I ( L O L ) I eat enough for three my kids are all grown up and out of state , my wife doesn't care about going to these kinda things.
I'll be there for sure with my Glen Del Buck 3D target and a big dish of baked beans.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Huntinggirl said:


> River Lady are you in yet? I would like to show up *but it looks like it is more men then anything.....*HUM???????? May be OK. :lol:
> 
> Girl? what is the problem????:evilsmile :lol:
> 
> I'm not positive I can make it yet. It looks promising but, I can't comitt just yet. I'll keep you informed though.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Michigander1 said:


> I like woman that nibbles
> 
> Mich, why does this not surprise me?:lol:


----------



## kingfishcam

Sounds great! But I will be in Bellaire for a family deal...

Thank you for the oppertunity though!!!


----------



## Huntinggirl

RIVER LADY said:


> Huntinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> River Lady are you in yet? I would like to show up *but it looks like it is more men then anything.....*HUM???????? May be OK. :lol:
> 
> Girl? what is the problem????:evilsmile :lol:
> 
> I'm not positive I can make it yet. It looks promising but, I can't comitt just yet. I'll keep you informed though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem,
> 
> Just not wanting to be the only lady there.....but as you said why should that be a problem????? :evil: I know this is not s support group , I am just getting back in the swing of trying to met new friends (lived in Livingston County for the last 9 years) Lost all the "hunting/outdoorsy friends) after my divorce....but as the saying goes. One door closes and a much bigger one opens. LOL I have had the opportunity to met BC and some of his family when I dropped off some things for the bady. I guess I am not a complete stranger...just a bit strange.  As it goes right now, I will see you all there. BC let me know what you decide onthe 3D shoot, I have a target or 3 that I may be able to bring along. No kids but I will be sure to bring a dish...How 'bout Taco Salad?
Click to expand...


----------



## bigcountrysg

Ok well yall, Hunting Girl you won't be the only girl there. My wife will be there as well. As for the 3d shoot. Lets bring the targets. We can set up a basic course. 

I am going to be cooking up meat, I am hoping for a nice smoked beef brisket hopefully.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Ok here is who is coming
Michigander1 + wife
Fast Hunter
Soggybtmboys
Hedaman
Huntingirl = taco salad
Riverlady (might show up)

I am cooking beefbrisket, barbeque chicken.

Remember BYOB. So what are the rest of you bringing to eat.


----------



## hedaman

Don't forget , I'm bringing the baked beans and some targets as well.


----------



## bigcountrysg

hedaman said:


> Don't forget , I'm bringing the baked beans and some targets as well.


Ok we got beans, and more targets.


----------



## fasthunter

Hey, big. I still want to go and plan on it. What time is it starting though. I may have to leave a little early to hit up another party. Some old friends from the army just happen to be having a get together a couple hours away the same day. I haven't seen them in forever and want to go. I do still want to go to this though. Just wondering what time to show.


----------



## ibthetrout

Hey Big I just saw this, kinda forgot about it. I will check with the wife and see what our plans are for that day and post back here if I can make it or not. You are just a few miles from me.


----------



## bigcountrysg

ibthetrout said:


> Hey Big I just saw this, kinda forgot about it. I will check with the wife and see what our plans are for that day and post back here if I can make it or not. You are just a few miles from me.


Yeah I know that. By the way my wife will be there too.

Starting time is 6pm hopefully will be cooling off around that time.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Ok we got a week before this kicks off. This is Roll Call, 
Michigander1 + wife
Fast Hunter
Soggybtmboys
Hedaman = beans
Huntingirl = taco salad
Riverlady (might show up)
ibthetrout ( might come)

Ok if your name is not on the list please let me know if your coming. That way I can get the correct size brisket. Unless you all want chicken. Which one would you all like let me know. Beef Brisket or Barbeque Chicken.


----------

